# Ears a Flapping



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I managed to catch both Oakly and Caue in the same flapping ear pose over the weekend. Thought you guys would get a kick out of these.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They look like twins! Very cool pictures


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Look dad, we can flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Great shots! Love them floppy ears!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

they look flap happy


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

great shots - also looks like both have all 4 paws off the ground


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great shots of the boy's Rob, love the flop ears


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you have to get clearance from the air traffic controllers before you take them out anywhere, Rob? They are such a cute pair.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I bet they get good lift with those to help with bounding across the snow... So cute!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Too funny! Like the "shadow" in the background of Oakly's picture!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nothing better then flapping ear pictures.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Great shots Rob...thanks for making me laugh out loud tonight!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those two sure do get some good air under them with them flapping ears. I love the shots of ears flopping around from everyone.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great shots Rob...you have a great sense of photographic timing!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Flying Flapping Hounds! I love that no paw is touching the ground...Great Shots!


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Great action shots! I always enjoy these pictures. Which is which? Are you the member who got a puppy using one of the transports earlier this year? I caught part of a thread about a puppy going to Maine and I'm thinking one of these dogs is the pup? Their names are unusual and sound familiar.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't get enough of those boys!! Great pictures!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great shots, and they're both wearing GReat big smiles too...........happy days !!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Love how happy Oak looks! Pure Golden joy!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I love Bunny ears, it always looks like their having a great time


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

GREAT SHOTS!!! They are having so much fun!! 

So you get A LOT of snow over there...when does the snow end???!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

It sure does look like they're flying! Oakly and Caue look so happy. Great pictures!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Great shots Rob!!!!! :


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

What beautiful boys! Those are great ear flapping shots!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jakerville said:


> Great action shots! I always enjoy these pictures. Which is which? Are you the member who got a puppy using one of the transports earlier this year? I caught part of a thread about a puppy going to Maine and I'm thinking one of these dogs is the pup? Their names are unusual and sound familiar.


Caue is the pup that was transported from NJ to me in Maine a month and a half ago. He is the pup in the second picture. His name means little sun in Amazon Indian and was the name given by his previous human (HiltonRio)


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

New Jersey! *cough* Southbury, Connecticut! *cough*


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

NJ caught my eye too...Silly Human Boy!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! you can't even see any tracks in the snow around them! They are airborn! 
Reminds me of a pic I made for you when Caue was in transport:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Daisy has quite big ears i call her Dumbo !!! they flap when she runs i think she is going to take off like Dumbo i just wish i could get a photo like yours of her.


Maggie


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shots, better build a landing strip


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Both are great shots....but I would have to say that Oakly looks especially goofy!!!


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Caue is the pup that was transported from NJ to me in Maine a month and a half ago. He is the pup in the second picture. His name means little sun in Amazon Indian and was the name given by his previous human (HiltonRio)


Well, it looks to me like Caue hit the jackpot when he moved to Maine!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Those are awesome shots! All the replies really cracked me up too.


Tiffany


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are awesome shots Rob, make sure they don't fly away on you


----------

